# HANGZHOU | Huaye Tower | 215m | U/C



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

华业信息软件产业化基地





















By 风吹鸡蛋壳


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

the top reminds me strongly central plaza hong kong
















Central Plaza | HONG KONG | 374 m | 78 fl


Central Plaza Hongkong, China HEIGHT: 374m/1,227 feet FLOORS: 78 floors COMPLETION: 1992 ARCHITECT: DLN Architects & Engineers Central Plaza is a seventy-eight storey high office tower located beside Hong Kong harbor in Wanchai. It is the tallest building in Hong Kong and, at the time of its...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------

